# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  myostatin inhibitor?

## peptideguy12

Has anyone tried this antibody? it's easy to get and pretty cheap and seems unreal the dog pics anyone know of any to try it? Any info ? Anything haha

----------


## Shurik

WTF? Is that for real?

----------


## peptideguy12

Yeah evidently from my understanding myostatin is an antibody that prevents you from getting too big this dog had a genetic defect that does that something to his myostatin I know very little about this stuff thats why I started this thread hopefully someone can shine more light into this I think you can buy it cheap and it's legal

----------


## peptideguy12

the little dog next to whippet is what that breed should look like!!!

Scattered throughout the mammalian menagerie are a few supermuscular freaks: double-muscled cows more ****** than any bodybuilder; racing dogs too burly to run; sheep praised for their massively muscled buttocks; and even one small German boy, born in 2000 with muscles twice the size of those of a normal newborn. All these Herculean creatures share one thing: naturally occurring mutations in a gene that produces myostatin, a protein that blocks growth of skeletal muscle. Disable that gene, and voila--spectacular muscle growth results.

Over the past few years, pharmaceutical companies have been racing to develop ways to mimic myostatin gene mutations in the hope of treating everything from the muscle loss that accompanies muscular dystrophy, cancer, and aging to obesity and other metabolic disorders. Pharmaceutical giants Wyeth and Amgen are expected to release clinical-trial results of myostatin inhibitors for muscle-wasting diseases within the next few months. A smaller company, Acceleron Pharma, based in Cambridge, MA, says that its more broadly acting drug could bring more brawn than can drugs targeting myostatin alone.

"There's been a huge amount of interest for human therapeutics," says Se-Jin Lee, a biologist at John's Hopkins University, in Baltimore. "If you could increase or maintain muscle strength as people age, you could have a tremendous impact on health and well-being."

Lee discovered more than a decade ago that mice lacking myostatin grew muscles twice the size of those of their normal counterparts. But because mice have levels of myostatin 50 to 80 times that of humans, some scientists have doubted how well the results will translate to humans. New findings published in August in the journal PLoS ONE suggest that other molecules are also at work in muscle. Lee found that he could double the extra growth in mice lacking myostatin--effectively quadrupling muscle mass--by turning up levels of another protein. "That means there must be other regulators that have at least as important a function as myostatin in blocking muscle growth," says Lee.

Acceleron's approach attempts to take advantage of that. Rather than designing an antibody to myostatin itself, as is being tested in the Wyeth trials, scientists at Acceleron fused a portion of the receptor molecule that usually binds to myostatin with a tag that allows the drug ACE-031 to roam freely throughout the body so that it can sop up myostatin before it activates the signal to stop muscle growth. Animal studies show that this approach boosts muscle growth more effectively than does merely eliminating myostatin, suggesting that the fusion molecule also binds to other agents that impact muscle development.

Normal mice given the drug show a 30 to 60 percent increase in muscle mass, and mice with a version of muscular dystrophy show increased grip strength, a standard measure of rodent strength. Preliminary results from primate studies show that the animals on the drug bulk up at similar rates to those seen in rodents. "Before I became involved with Acceleron, if someone had told me you could increase muscle mass by up to 60 percent in a month, I never would have believed it," says CEO John Knopf. 



While it's not yet clear if similar rates will be seen in humans, high doses of anabolic steroids , which carry serious side effects, increase muscle mass by a maximum of 15 to 20 percent. And because myostatin is found only in muscle, knocking it out does not appear to have the adverse effects of broader-acting steroids.

Acceleron plans to begin trials of its drug for muscular dystrophy, a genetic disorder of progressive muscle loss that usually kills sufferers before they reach age 30, in early 2008. Trials for cancer and ALS will follow.

Acceleron's Big Pharma competitors are farther along. In 2005, Wyeth, headquartered in Madison, NJ, began a clinical trial of an antibody to myostatin that binds to it and blocks its activity, as a treatment for two forms of muscular dystrophy. Results were expected to be released late last year, but the company declined to comment on the current status. Amgen, headquartered in Thousand Oaks, CA, is analyzing results from a recently completed safety trial of its own myostatin inhibitor. The company is also testing a second inhibitor as a countermeasure to space-flight-induced muscle changes. Mice aboard the Space Shuttle Endeavor in August were given Amgen's experimental drug to determine if it could slow muscle loss in microgravity.

While initial clinical trials are focused on relatively rare conditions such as muscular dystrophy, safe muscle-building drugs have a broad potential market. "There is no effective agent to prevent the accelerated loss of muscle associated with disease, infection, or illness, such as cancer, heart failure, and kidney disease and dialysis," says William Evans, director of the Nutrition, Metabolism, and Exercise Laboratory at the University of Arkansas for Medical Sciences. Muscle loss is linked to increased mortality in these patients, as well as to an individual's level of disability resulting from normal aging. "As treatments of disease like cancer and heart failure become more effective, the issue becomes more prominent," says Evans. For example, treating cancer patients with a muscle-building drug may allow oncologists to administer extra rounds of chemotherapy.

In addition to treating muscle wasting, such drugs might prove effective in treating metabolic disorders, such as insulin resistance, which is linked to obesity and diabetes. Previous research has shown that diet-induced obese mice given Acceleron's drug showed an increase in lean muscle mass and reduced fasting glucose and insulin levels. Says Evans, "I think these drugs, perhaps used in combo with exercise, might have great potential in reversing the trend toward increasing obesity and decreasing muscle mass."

----------


## Immortal Soldier

What the **** are you talking about bro?

The only myostatin inhibitor is still in clinical trials and won't be hitting the market anytime soon and it is administered IV. Everything else is just scams made by supplement companies.

----------


## Reed

Yup and they have actually found cases in humans with this.

Your guy's genetics need to catch up.  :Wink:   :Big Grin:

----------


## peachfuzz

I heard Reed has a myostatin defect.

----------


## johnnybigguns

> What the **** are you talking about bro?
> 
> The only myostatin inhibitor is still in clinical trials and won't be hitting the market anytime soon and it is administered IV. Everything else is just scams made by supplement companies.


^^^ exactly

----------


## Reed

> I heard Reed has a myostatin defect.


this is true

----------


## Immortal Soldier

> I heard Reed has a myostatin defect.


No, no. You misread, Reed has a GENE defect. The gene that controls premature ejaculation, he spontaneously orgasms everyday.

----------


## Reed

> No, no. You misread, Reed has a GENE defect. The gene that controls premature ejaculation, he spontaneously orgasms everyday.


I have both OK. I have issues obviously. I grow to fast and i bust nuts out of no where on unsuspecting victims. this has been a major down fall in my lifestyle at the gym. You know what its like to bust a nut when doing hanging leg raises on random girls..... I can't even talk to them cause they already got my nut in their mouth

----------


## Immortal Soldier

> I have both OK. I have issues obviously. I grow to fast and i bust nuts out of no where on unsuspecting victims. this has been a major down fall in my lifestyle at the gym. You know what its like to bust a nut when doing hanging leg raises on random girls..... I can't even talk to them cause they already got my nut in their mouth


Touche my friend....touche

----------


## warchild

does anyone know if you can goto a doc and he will put you on it? sorry, I still do not know too much but m trying to find out as much...I want to get on it.

----------


## Reed

> does anyone know if you can goto a doc and he will put you on it? sorry, I still do not know too much but m trying to find out as much...I want to get on it.


You want to get on it? Are you being serious?  :What?:  

Who knows what the back lashes of playing with your genetics may be. If you are in martial arts and you gain too much muscle mass you might lose flexibility, quickness or all kinds of other problems may arise and now it is totally out of your control due to your genetic mutation that may or may not be reversed as you could with a steroid by simply coming off. I haven't seen any research in humans yet.

No there are no know drugs available on the market. There is however a anti-body in the works for humans but you'll never get your hands on it any time soon.


These drugs are for those with muscular wasting diseases and muscle dystrophy.

----------


## Dancer

There is an anti body research on F'ed us soldiers... google it

----------


## warchild

> You want to get on it? Are you being serious?  
> 
> Who knows what the back lashes of playing with your genetics may be. If you are in martial arts and you gain too much muscle mass you might lose flexibility, quickness or all kinds of other problems may arise and now it is totally out of your control due to your genetic mutation that may or may not be reversed as you could with a steroid by simply coming off. I haven't seen any research in humans yet.
> 
> No there are no know drugs available on the market. There is however a anti-body in the works for humans but you'll never get your hands on it any time soon.
> 
> 
> These drugs are for those with muscular wasting diseases and muscle dystrophy.


ohh, well still im up for it

----------


## Reed

> ohh, well still im up for it


I guess people are so lazy that they'll do anything that'll get em bigger so they don't have to diet and workout?  :LOL: 

its the American way.

----------


## warchild

whats a diet?

----------


## chuckt12345

i thnk my dik has this

----------


## Reed

> whats a diet?


haha IDK. I just didn't think you wanted to be as big as a pro bodybuilder. Looking like dennis wolf, I'm sure for a normal person and a genetic mutation like that you'd get there fast

----------


## peachfuzz

> i thnk my dik has this


 :Haha:

----------


## Deltasaurus

i cannot even imagine what things are going to be like 10 years from now, if thats what happens to dogs and mice, Then what will happen when you try and build muscle with these?

i think i could potentially be very dangerous for the heart, perhaps the body cannot withstand that kind of stress of carrying that much unnecessary mucsle.

-AJ

----------


## Immortal Soldier

> i cannot even imagine what things are going to be like 10 years from now, if thats what happens to dogs and mice, Then what will happen when you try and build muscle with these?
> 
> i think i could potentially be very dangerous for the heart, perhaps the body cannot withstand that kind of stress of carrying that much unnecessary mucsle.
> 
> -AJ


First human trials showed no side effects on the heart in relation to muscle growth. Only downside is apparently strength does not increase with this anti-body for some reason.

And for everyone saying "HOW CAN I GET ON IT?" *for the millionith time the drug is still it trial testing and won't be available on the market for another 5+ years most likely. Second its a antibody drug, its like asking "Oh where can I buy Chemo drugs?". This isn't some supplement you buy on your local website. This is genetic engineering.*

----------


## peachfuzz

> First human trials showed no side effects on the heart in relation to muscle growth. Only downside is apparently strength does not increase with this anti-body for some reason.
> 
> And for everyone saying "HOW CAN I GET ON IT?" *for the millionith time the drug is still it trial testing and won't be available on the market for another 5+ years most likely. Second its a antibody drug, its like asking "Oh where can I buy Chemo drugs?". This isn't some supplement you buy on your local website. This is genetic engineering.*


click the banner at the top right of your screen

----------


## Immortal Soldier

> click the banner at the top right of your screen


Nolva and Clomid aren't chemotherapy drugs, they are drugs used to treat cancer. Go check what chemotherapy drugs are. Chemotherapy drugs destroy cells in the body (all types of cells).

----------


## Dancer

> Nolva and Clomid aren't chemotherapy drugs, they are drugs used to treat cancer. Go check what chemotherapy drugs are. Chemotherapy drugs destroy cells in the body (all types of cells).


BTW MYO-029 is no longer is trial. I think it got killed early 08

The reg public trials for any of the anti-bodies are not being conducted.

----------


## peachfuzz

> Nolva and Clomid aren't chemotherapy drugs, they are drugs used to treat cancer. *Go check what chemotherapy drugs are. Chemotherapy drugs destroy cells in the body (all types of cells)*.


I Know This  :Chairshot: 

just trying to give you a hard time.

----------


## Immortal Soldier

> BTW MYO-029 is no longer is trial. I think it got killed early 08
> 
> The reg public trials for any of the anti-bodies are not being conducted.


_Earlier this month, the first human trials for myostatin inhibitors were published, revealing promising results. The study examined the effects of MYO-029, which is a recombinant human antibody that binds with a high affinity to myostatin and inhibits its activity.3 This myostatin-neutralizing antibody has previously been shown to increase muscle mass in mice by approximately 30 percent over three months.4 The study enrolled 136 subjects with various forms of muscular dystrophy. The subjects were randomized to three groups of MYO-029 dose escalation: group 1 received 1mg/kg; group 2 received 3mg/kg; and group 3 received 10mg/kg. Within each cohort, subjects were randomly assigned to receive the test drug or placebo. MYO-029 was administered intravenously every two weeks for six months (total of 13 doses). After the last dose, subjects were followed for three months. In this first-ever study of a myostatin inhibitor, the primary objective was safety. MYO-029 was well tolerated in the group of people with muscular dystrophies. No target-related side effects were identified to skeletal, smooth, or cardiac muscle. The most significant adverse events reported were skin reactions. Muscle mass was found to increase by approximately 2.4 percent in the 3mg/kg cohort; additionally there was a dose-dependent increase in fiber diameter in the 3 and 10mg/kg groups. The disappointing result of the study was that there were no increases in strength by the myostatin inhibitor. The myostatin drug seemed to have good tolerability at lower dosages, but at higher dosages many subjects experienced adverse skin reactions. The most exciting aspect of the study was that there were no adverse effects on the heart! 

-Muscular Development June 05 2009_




> I Know This 
> 
> just trying to give you a hard time.


I will eat your babies.....'nuff said.

----------


## peachfuzz

> I will eat your babies.....'nuff said.


 :Sulk:

----------


## Dancer

> _Earlier this month, the first human trials for myostatin inhibitors were published, revealing promising results. The study examined the effects of MYO-029, which is a recombinant human antibody that binds with a high affinity to myostatin and inhibits its activity.3 This myostatin-neutralizing antibody has previously been shown to increase muscle mass in mice by approximately 30 percent over three months.4 The study enrolled 136 subjects with various forms of muscular dystrophy. The subjects were randomized to three groups of MYO-029 dose escalation: group 1 received 1mg/kg; group 2 received 3mg/kg; and group 3 received 10mg/kg. Within each cohort, subjects were randomly assigned to receive the test drug or placebo. MYO-029 was administered intravenously every two weeks for six months (total of 13 doses). After the last dose, subjects were followed for three months. In this first-ever study of a myostatin inhibitor, the primary objective was safety. MYO-029 was well tolerated in the group of people with muscular dystrophies. No target-related side effects were identified to skeletal, smooth, or cardiac muscle. The most significant adverse events reported were skin reactions. Muscle mass was found to increase by approximately 2.4 percent in the 3mg/kg cohort; additionally there was a dose-dependent increase in fiber diameter in the 3 and 10mg/kg groups. The disappointing result of the study was that there were no increases in strength by the myostatin inhibitor. The myostatin drug seemed to have good tolerability at lower dosages, but at higher dosages many subjects experienced adverse skin reactions. The most exciting aspect of the study was that there were no adverse effects on the heart! 
> 
> -Muscular Development June 05 2009_
> 
> 
> 
> I will eat your babies.....'nuff said.



http://www.mda.org/research/080311md_myo-029.html

We're disappointed that MYO-029 will not be moving forward," said Sharon Hesterlee, MDA vice president of translational research. "But I doubt this is the end of the line for myostatin inhibition. MDA is looking at other ways to block myostatin and, of course, other strategies to improve muscle health.

"<Beginning in 2005, with supplemental funding to trial sites from MDA, Wyeth began a phase 1-2 clinical trial to test the safety and tolerability of MYO-029 in 116 adults with Becker, facioscapulohumeral and limb-girdle types of muscular dystrophy. 

The compound was found to be safe and well tolerated at three dosage levels, reports a paper published online todayin Annals of Neurology by Kathryn Wagner at Johns Hopkins University School of Medicine in Baltimore, and colleagues.

However, the investigators found no improvements in muscle strength or function, and no statistically significant muscle growth in trial participants. (The authors note that the study was not designed to measure efficacy.)">

----------


## Immortal Soldier

> http://www.mda.org/research/080311md_myo-029.html
> 
> We're disappointed that MYO-029 will not be moving forward," said Sharon Hesterlee, MDA vice president of translational research. "But I doubt this is the end of the line for myostatin inhibition. MDA is looking at other ways to block myostatin and, of course, other strategies to improve muscle health.
> 
> "<Beginning in 2005, with supplemental funding to trial sites from MDA, Wyeth began a phase 1-2 clinical trial to test the safety and tolerability of MYO-029 in 116 adults with Becker, facioscapulohumeral and limb-girdle types of muscular dystrophy. 
> 
> The compound was found to be safe and well tolerated at three dosage levels, reports a paper published online todayin Annals of Neurology by Kathryn Wagner at Johns Hopkins University School of Medicine in Baltimore, and colleagues.
> 
> However, the investigators found no improvements in muscle strength or function, and no statistically significant muscle growth in trial participants. (The authors note that the study was not designed to measure efficacy.)">


So basically MYO-029 testing is done, and they are moving towards a new form of myostatin inhibitor.

I am not suprised, since IV injections are bothersome and for a patient to be coming into every 2 weeks is inconvient. I am sure they will find another form of adminstration and a more powerful why to suppress myostatin..

----------


## Dancer

> So basically MYO-029 testing is done, and they are moving towards a new form of myostatin inhibitor.
> 
> I am not suprised, since IV injections are bothersome and for a patient to be coming into every 2 weeks is inconvient. I am sure they will find another form of adminstration and a more powerful why to suppress myostatin..


God Even Jerry's kids know that...lol

----------


## Razor

Anyone messed around with these inhibitors?

----------


## DanB

most are bunk at moment unfortunately

----------


## Razor

Damn if we could only inhibit it....

----------


## kristheucresearcher

Research scientist here working in this field. Animals naturally or artificially ms deficient have noticeably shorter lifespans. It would be safe to assume this would be the case with humans.

----------


## frank13

i wish i could find some clinical trials for things like this i would let them test shit out on me

----------

